# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  تجربتي مع حملة الضويحي

## pinkuish

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
الحمدلله الله انعم علي بنعمة الحج وبلغني اياها هالسنه بصحه وسلامه وعافيه ...والحمدلله تسهلت امورنا بعد التسهيل والتوفيق من الله ان الحمله كانت شئ روووووووووعه والمشرفات والاداريات كانو قمة فالادب والاخلاق وكلمة (( شكرا جزيلا )) ماتوفيهم حقهم وان كتبت فيهم لين باجر والله ثم والله ما اوفيهم حقهم..

ابختصر كلامي عن الحمله في سطور ولو انه مثل ما قلت ماقدر اوفيهم حقهم بس يستاهلون على الاقل انه الواحد يتكلم عنهم بالخير..

اول ما وصلنا مكه كانت بنايتنا فالعزيزيه والبنايه نظيفه ومقسمينها الطابق الاول والثاني رياييل ولهم لفت خاص لهم ....والطابق الثالث والرابع والخامس والسطح لنا للحريم وطبعا السطح لنا عشان الغسالات والحبل اذا تبون تغسلون واذا ماتبين كانو العاملات يغسلون بعد بس توقفين عندهم عساس ما يصيعون ثيابج... المهم واول ما وصلنا استقبلونا المشرفات بابتسامه دافيه وترحيب نسونا تعب الطريج وزحمته والله ويهلون ويصيفونا الا نشرب عصسر ماي اي شئ المهم ارتاحو وعقب اصعدو غرفتكم ....

الغرفه كانت عباره عن 3 سراير وكل سرير بكمدينو وكبت واحد للغرفه وطبعا كل وحده اغراضها في شنطتها فما استخدمنا الكبت الا عشان العبي.. 
وطل طابق كان عندنا مشرفتين في قمة الاخلاق والله على كثر ما بكتب عنهم ما بوفيهم حقهم الله يجزيهم الجنه كلهم صراحه من كبار وصغار محد قصر والله شالونا على كفوف الراحه وكان كلامهم حرفيا (( عطونا التعب ولكم الراحه )) عاد بعد هالكلام وين لج ويه تتكلمين المهم

فكل طابق تقريبا 8 غرف على ما اظن ومطبخ تحضيري وحاطينلنا فواكه وبسكوتات وجاي وقهوه وثلاجة فيها عصاير فرش وغازات ولبن وماي وحاطين طاولة وكوايه للي تبا تكوي....

وكل دور عنده عاملات نظافه بس أشري وايون ينظفون غرفتج والحمام الله يعزكم حتى نعال الحمام موفرينه عزكم الله...كلنكسات ...صابون ..كل شئ متوفر...

البوفيه وقت الريوق والغدا والعشا صراحه اكل ما عليه كلام اصناف وانواع انا رديت احس اني متنت هههههههههه نمشي ونرد نعبي بس البوفيه كان في طابق الميزانين فاتحينه على بعض دور كامل كان نصه طاولات وكراسي والصوب الثاني جلسه عربيه وغير الفلبينيات اللي يخدمون مدام تبين عصير ماي جاي يحليلهم قوليلهم حبيبتي اييونج ركض الله يوفقهم ويستر عليهم كانو ما يتأففون والله ويشتغلون بضمير..

انزين وصوب الجلسه العربيه كانت تصير الدروس والمحاضرات والله عليها من ايام كانت الدروس روعه من مشاركات ونقاشات وضحك كانو قمة فالاخلاق صراحه اكتب وقلبي يعورني من فراقهم والله كانو الحريم كلهم مثل الاهل كنا قراب من بعض ولو ان في حريم ما تكلمنا معاهم لكن تحسين بوجودها وياج.... وغير كانت عندنا مسابقه للحفظ قران وحديث ..

طولت عليكم بس بعدني ما خلصت باقي اقولكم عن يوم عرفة وين بتنا ويوم منى والجمرات والطواف والقطار والخ الخ الخ ........... اللي حابه اني اكمل تقول لاني اعرف الموضوع يوم يطول يملل الواحد والسموحه منكم وبنزل صور اللي قدرت اصورها ^_^

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## al_danah_uae

الحمدلله على سلامتكم

----------


## عنووووده ad

الحمد لله على السلامه

----------


## عواشي11

الحمدالله على سلامتكم ... الحمدالله انكم ما تعبتوا وايد ولكم الاجر ... ادعو لي اسير السنة الياية الحج ...

----------


## الحياة مدرسة

نتريا تكملتج بفارغ الصبر بالتفصيل الممل 
والله يتقبل حجج

----------

